# Feuermagier



## Barret (26. Juni 2007)

Hi,

naja da es halt keine Thread bisher zum Feuermage gibt mach ich ma einen auf...

also hier könnt ihr schreibt was euch an dem Feuermage gefällt bzw. nicht gefällt und was euch sonst noch zum Feuermage einfällt halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Piafra (26. Juni 2007)

Hallo

hab da gleich schon mal ne Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kenne mich mit Warhammer Online noch nicht so dolle aus und wollte jetzt mal Fragen ob der Feuermage (wie der Name schon sagt Feuer ^^) auch andere Zauber hat?? Oder kann er nur mit Feuerdingern ballern??  WoW oder andere Online Spiele gibts ja mehrere Arten von Zauber. Aber da er schon Feuermagier heißt, ging oder geh ich immer noch davon aus, dass er nur mit Feuer werkeln kann. Danke für eure antworten.

mfg Piff


----------



## Kartoffel (27. Juni 2007)

der Magier des Imperiums wird sich vollkommen auf Feuermagie verlassen.


----------



## Doomseeker (27. Juni 2007)

Da , warhammer online total von der namensgebenden warhammer geschichte abhängt, kann der feuermagier nur feuerzauber, da es ja (7?) winder der magie gibt die menschen(imperium) meister können, ein mensch kann sich nur auf einer dieser arten spezialisieren.


----------



## Barret (4. August 2007)

Feuermage 

Hier sieht man wieviel DMG der Feuermage machen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Gruß Barret


----------



## PJK (18. August 2007)

Ich denke ich werde entweder einen Feuermagier, einen Hexenjäger oder einen Ordensritter spielen.
Bringt bestimmt spaß die anhänger des CHaos aus 2ter reihe zu brutzeln..und wenn sie (auch wenn ich es hasse WAR mit wow zu vergleichen) ungefär so viel schadne machen wie ein feuergeskillter Magier ..werde ich sie aufjedenfall spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

..mal sehenw as über die noch so alles bekannt wird


----------



## Leoncore (8. September 2007)

Ich fänds ja klasse wenn im laufe der Zeit der Feuermagier durch eine Magierklasse ersetzt wird, bei dem man zwischen den 7 Winden der Magie selbst wählen kann. Himmelszauberer würde sich bestimmt auch gut spielen lassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ich denke ich werde auch einen Feuermagier starten, der Sigmarpriester ist mir doch ein wenig zu viel auf Heilung ausgelegt.


----------



## PJK (20. September 2007)

ähm heilung???
es gibt in war keine richtige klasse die Heilen kann..nur als nebenfertigkeit.bzw. musst du(zu mindest als Goblin schami) erstmal schaden machen um heilen zu können!!!!


----------



## Jqe (21. September 2007)

has de recht. finde es blöd dass es nur feuer magier gibt wäre cool wenn es auch noch ein paar andere elementare gäbe


----------



## Thrél (21. September 2007)

Ich werde glaube ich auch einen Feuermagier machen bin mir aber noch nicht so sicher, da ich auch in Wow einen hab.


----------



## Jqe (24. September 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  meinst wohl magier denn in wow gibt es keine feuermagier


----------



## Jb1988 (1. Oktober 2007)

mhh also die art wie der käpft und über haubt gefällt mir der feuermagier sehr gut doch ich achte auch auf das aussehen sehr stark (naja die rolle in der man spielt sollte ein halt in jeden punkt gefallen und obwohl ich als erstes darauf achte wie gut die klasse vom spielerischen her passt würd ich nie eine klasse spielen die dumm ausschaut) und da kann der feuermagier einfach nicht punkten da er so derbe sch... ausschaut in meinen augen. wobei ich noch keine weiblichen feurmagier gesehn habe und hoffe ma die schauen besser in der rüstung aus und so.
ansonsten bleibt nur der hexenjäger oder die andere seite für mich, aber beides würd ich ungern spielen da ich damit rechne das es von beiden sehr viele geben wird und es so schwerer ist ne gruppe zu finden und so...


----------



## Jockurt (1. Januar 2008)

Ja, es wird weibliche Feuermagier geben.
Und ja, das Aussehen ist wichtig. Ich finde der sieht ganz cool aus...


----------



## Immortalis (6. April 2008)

ich habe bisher in allen mmo,s die ich gezockt habe immer en nuker gezockt....egal ob wow,sro oda hdro....immer dmg un feuer un bei so nem geilen aussehen muss man den einfach nur zocken....ich werd feuermagier zocken un hoffe dat net alle kiddies sich auch einen machen wenn die sehen wie viel dmg ich den reinballern werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (6. April 2008)

Also ich persönlich denke, dass der Feuermagier sich nur mit Feuerzaubern beschäftigt. 
Diese Schlussfolgerung ziehe ich daraus, dass im Warhammer Armeebuch "Das Imperium" steht das die Menschen des Imperiums sich in 8 verschiedenen Magiehäusern unterichten lassen können (sofern sie die Begabung haben die Magischen Winde zu nutzen.) 
Die 8 Schulen der Magie sind aufgeteilt in verschiedene Magische Fertigkeiten.

Der Lichtorden nutzt die magische Energie Hyshs. (dies sind die leichtesten und diffusesten aller Magieströme
aber auch die am schwierigsten zu erlernenden.) Diese Magieschule befast sich überwiegend mit Starker Heilkunde und des Schutzes mit Licht. Aber auch damit Licht alls mächtige Waffe gegen ihre feinde zu benutzen.

Der Goldorden nutzt die Lehre des Metalls und der Alchemie, die dem Zweiten Gebiet der Lehre der Magie entspricht gewirkt durch den Wind des Chamon. Diese Winde sind schwer und sehr dicht und werden überwigend von Metall angezogen. Dieser Orden ist spezialisiert auf die umwandlung von Metallen und der Einarbeitung von Runenschriften in dieses Metall. (Zwar sind die zwergischen Runenschmiede denen des Goldordens weit unterlegen,diese aber  werden nicht so stark von den magischen Auren der Metalle betroffen die schon manche Zivilisation in den Untergang führte.) Aber die Magier dieses ordens sind auch in der Lage Flüssige Metalle als Waffe zu Beschwören und damit alles und Jeden zu verglühen oder zu einer Statue zu schmelzen.

Der Jadeorden studiert die Lehre des lebens, die Dritte lehre der Magie, Deren Energie aus dem Ghyran stammt. Die Winde des Ghyran fallen gleich dem Regen auf die Erde Herab und sind oft sehr stark in der Natur zu spüren. Aus diesem grund Tragen anhänger dieses Ordens Grüne Roben und Laufen oft barfuß um den Wind des Ghyrans besser zu spüren. Weil die Anhänger des Jadeordens so stark mit der Natur verbunden sind wachsen und schwinden ihre kräfte auch mit den Jahreszeiten. Sie sind die Herren der Natur und in der Lage Dornen und hecken aus dem Boden zu schießen oder Wälder entstehen zu lassen oder ihre Feinde mit mächtigen Windböhen zu fall zu bringen. 

Der Graue Orden studiert die lehre des Schattens welche dem Wind des Uglu etstammen. Dieser Orden ist nur schwer zu erkennen und wird von den meisten Bürgern des Imperiums mit Misstrauen begutachtet den sie scheinen finster und intrigant. Aus diesem Grund werden sie auch oft als Schwindler und Betrüger bezeichnet wobei sie sich untereinander als Graue Wächter bezeichnen. Magiekundige erkennen den Wind des Uglu als Nebelschwaden über dem Boden die beim gewöhnlichen Volk gefühle des Misstrauens und der geheimhaltung hervorrufen. Die Sprüche mit denen sich der Graue Orden befasst haben viel mit der illusion und dem tod zu tun. Einer von vielen Gründen warum sie Vom gemeinen Volk geächtet werden.


Der Himmelsorden befasst sich überwiegend mit der lehre des Himmels und der der Astrologie. Dies ist die vierte Lehre der Magie die  dem Wind des Azyr entspricht. Die Winde das Azyr sind sehr dünn und schwer zu fassen darum bilden sie in der oberen Atmosphäre die Wolken und den Blauen Himmel. Die Anhänger des Himmelsordens können bis zu einem bestimmten Grad das Schicksal der Menschen durch Manipulation der Winde verändern. Aber der Orden kann auch die Mächte des Himmels in Form von Blitzstürmen oder Kometen auf seine Feinde herabbeschwören. Das Volk respektiert die Himmelszauberer nicht nur als Helseher oder Wahrsager sondern auch als Kraft der Zerstörung. 

Der Amethystorden ist der 6 orden und Befasst sich mit der Lehre des Todes die von manchen als lehre der Nekromantie oder der lehre der Seelen bezeichnet wird. Diese lehre entsammt dem Wind des Shyish und ist von allen Winden am schwierigsten zu erkennen den diese Winde wehen durch vergangenheit , Gegenwart und Zukunft. Viele Bürger des imperiums fürchten diesen Orden und das nicht zu unrecht den sie haben nicht nur die macht über Leben und Tot sondern auch die Macht ihren Feinden die Seele zu nehmen. Ihre Kräfte können Fleisch vertrockenen oder zersetzen. Aber sie werden auch respektiert da sie verbindungen mit den Seelen verstorbener aufbauen können was schon so einige bürger des imperiums mit zu früh verstorbenen Geliebten oder Familienmitgliedern einen versäumten abschied wieder gut machen lies.

Der 7 Orden ist der Feuerorden (der auch in Warhammer Age of Reconing vertreten sein wird) befasst sich mit der lehre des Feuers die dem Wind des Aqshy entspringt. Die Winde des Aqshy lassen sich am besten mit heißem und trockenem Wind vergleichen der über Sand und verbrante Erde wie Flammen züngelt. Feuerzauberer sind Wahrlich Meister der Zerstörung und treten besonders in Zeiten des Krieges auf. Diese Pyromanten können Flammen wie Schwerter schwingen oder Feuerwände in mitten von Feinden entstehen lassen. Ist ein Feuerzauberer auf dem Schlachtfeld so ist er schon viele Hundert Meter vor einem sichtbar den seine Flammenkünste glühen so stark das viele der bloße Anblick seiner Flammen in Panick versetzt.

Der 8 Orden ist der Bernsteinorden und studiert Die Lehre der bestie die dem Wind des ghur enstammt. Die anhänger des Bernsteinorden erkennt man sofort den sie sehen am unzivilisiertesten aus und am wildesten von allen 8 Magieorden.  Der Wind des Guhr ist schneident und reißend scharf wie der Zahn einer bestie und wird daher als sehr feindselig betrachtet und nicht sehr freundlich von den Bürgern epfangen genauso wie die Anhänger des Bernsteinordens. Die Bernsteinzauberer Können Wilde Tiere oder Tiergeister beschwören die an ihrer Seite kämpfen. 

Dies Waren einige Informationen zu den Fertigkeiten der Magier auf Wunsch kann ich noch etwas über die einzelnen Magieakademien erzählen und das Aussehen der Zauberer jedes ordens aber das nur auf Wunsch denn das sind nicht weniger Informationen als der text hier enthält 

Bitte bitte achtet nicht auf meine Rechtschreibung denn ich bin sicher es sind einige Fehler drinn Gruß D132 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf Seite 2 geht es weiter.


----------



## Immortalis (6. April 2008)

richtig n1 da merkt man wieder unterschiedlich die storyline von wow ist  un die von war...
lg


----------



## D132 (6. April 2008)

Ich werde in Kürze noch etwas über die einzelnen Magieakademien erzählen und das genaue Aussehen der einzelnen Akademien und deren Ordensmitglieder. Da nahezu alle Akademien in der Imperiumshaubtstadt liegen die auch unter dem Namen Altdorf bekannt ist. 
Auf Seite 2 geht es weiter.


----------



## di-chan (7. April 2008)

Wie schon bereits erwähnt, gibt es 8 Arten von Magiern bei den menschlichen Warhammerfraktionen.
Die anderen Völker (mit Ausnahme der Zwerge, laut Regelbuch) benutzten alle ihre eigenen Magiearten.

Die Sprüche kann man sich alle hier anschauen.

Es gibt also so gesehen mehr als "nur" einen Feuermagier :-P


----------



## Kabaji (7. April 2008)

also ich finde nen feuermagier den man auf DoTs (schaden über Zeit) skillt höchst interessant.
werde ich in der  beta auf jeden fall ma antesten.
was denkt ihr über diesen karriere weg?


----------



## Immortalis (7. April 2008)

mhh ich will eher mit attacken richtig dmg machen anstatt dots...aber ich denk mal rockt auch auf jeden bin nur net der dot typ^^

ps. ööhm sry fürs unwissen aber wirds ne open beta geben o_O?

sry hat sich erledigt =)


----------



## Kabaji (7. April 2008)

ich denke dots werden in der schlacht schon ziemlich rockn, denn ich würde sie einfach schön auf die gegnerischen support klassen verteilen. und reinhauen. damit zwinge ich sie sich selbst am leben zu erhalten und sie können die frontmänner bestimnmt nicht mehr annähernd so gut heilen.
aber dat wird sich zeigen^^


----------



## D132 (11. April 2008)

So wie versprochenerzähle ich mal etwas bezüglich des Aussehens der Imperiumsmagier und deren Ordenshäuser.(diese befinden sich nahezu alle in Altdorf)

Das wichtigste und bekannteste Symbol des Lichtordens ist die Schlange des Lichts.
Das ordenshaus ist gefüllt mit vielen Statuen, mystischen Gemälden und Abbildungen vom Baum der Gelehrsamkeit sowie der Kerze und der Säule der Weisheit.Die Mitglieder des Ordens Fallen oft durch Ihre weißen Roben auf und den Schlangenartigen Stab den sie Oft mitsich führen.Das gesamte Ordenshaus duftet nach Weihrauch und ist voller ritueller Kerzen die Tag und nacht leuchten. Auch sind oft Mächtige Turmglocken zu hören um besondere Zeremonien einzuleiten. Das Ordensgebäude selbst ist an der magischen Schnittstelle in Altdorf doch wie viele andere Ordensgebeude bleibt ihr Standort für die Normale Bevölkerung unbekannt. Dank ihrer durchdachten Lage auf linien arkaner Konvengenzen ist die Akademi für die Augen Normalsterblicher nicht vorhanden. Sie liegt in einem geheimen Raum, einer Dimension, die parallel und doch getrennt vor der irdischen Welt existiert.
Jene, welche sie finden können, erscheint sie in einer Form, die sonst niergens in Altdorf, ja sogar der Alten Weltvorzufinden ist. Die Akademi ist eine gigantische Pyramide in welcher die Winde des Hysh aufgefangen und fokusiert werden. innerhalb ihrer Mauern sind hunderte lain und niedere Zauberer bis in alle Ewigkeit beschäftigt rituelle Beschwörungen, die das ganze Gebäude zum Summen und Vibrieren bringen, aufrechtzuerhalten. Auf grund der hohen konzentration Hysh-Energie scheinen die Steinwände lichtdurchlässig, und tausende lichter, die in der Pyramide leuchten,  lassen sie hell glühen. Es ist warlich ein ungewöhnlicher und erfurchtsgebietender Anblick, ein Anblick, der nur wenigen bewohnern Altdorfs je gesehen haben. In der Tiefe der Pyramide geschützt von zahlosen fallen und schutzzaubern liegt die größte magische Schatzkammer der Alten Welt. Sie wurde nach Teclis vorgaben konstruiert und diente als Lagerstätte und Gefängnis für viele verzauberte Gegenstände und Kreaturen, die während der Chaoskriege gefangen wurden. Die Mächtigsten und weisesten werden in die Gemeinschaft werden in eine Arkane Gemeinschaft aufgenommen halten zusamen das Böse von der Ausenwelt fern.

Der Goldorden.
Das Symbol des Ordens ist ein aufsteigender Adler, und die Roben die von den Zauberern getragen werden sind gelb. Die Gebeude des Ordens sind ohne gleichen. Sie sind weder reich noch ostentativ, vielmehr ähneln sie einer Großen Schmiede (wer häts gedacht =D )mit vielen Schmelzöfen und hohen Schornsteinen, die vielfarbigen Rauch in die Luft stoßen. Sehr zur erleichterung der Bewohner liegt der Ordenssitz nicht inmitten von Altdorf sondern am Rand der Stadt, an den Ufern des Reik, dessen Wasser die Schmelzöfen kühlt und von Zeit zu Zeit, wenn die Zauberer gerade wieder ein großes Experiment durchführen in den schillerndsten farben fließt. Im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen magieakademien ist die des Goldordens für Jedermann sichtbar, doch wenige wagen sich in ihre nähe, denn beißender Geruch und dichke Rauchschwaden umgeben sie und lassen die Zauberer unheimlich erscheinen.

Der Jaeorden.
Das Symbol des Ordens ist die Spierale des Lebens, und grüne Roben in die sich die Jadezauberer hüllen.
Jadezauberer sind von allen Zauberern am Naturverbundensten und leben daher überwiegend in der natur und sind sehr selten in Städten unterwegs. Die Akademie ist zwar der Sammelpunkt des Ordens aber wenige halten sich dort auf, und selbst Lehrlinge lernen ihre Lektionen größtenteils unter den Sternen. Überall im Imperium giebt es Versteckte Lichtungen, auf denen die Jadezauberer ihre rituale vollführen und viele ihrer geheimen Schätze verbergen. Meist handelt es sich um mächtige Steinkreise, die am Schnittpunkt dreier Ströme liegen da solche Orte besonders reichaltig an magischen Energien sind. Die Akademie in Altdorf ist eine von mauern umgebene Anlage, schlicht und für die Ausenwelt kaum bemerkenswert. Im Inneren jedoch befinden sich ein Gebäude aus Bäumen, dernen Geäst die Wände und Säulen mächtiger Hallen bilden. In den Schatten dieser versteckten Welt fließen zahlreiche Bäche, die in einen wundervollen Silbersee münden.

Der graue Orden
Das Symbol dieses Ordens ist das Schwert der Gerechtigkeit, und Graue Roben die von den Anhängern getragen werden.Ihrem Symbol entsprechen tragen die Meisten Mitglieder ein Schwert unter ihrem langen Grauen Gewändern. Von allen orden sind sie der geheimnisvollste un am schwersten zu erkennende.
Das Gemeine Volk betrachtet sie mit misstrauen, denn sie scheinen finster und intrigant. Aus diesem grund werden sie manchmal verächtlich als Schwindler und Betrüger bezeichnet, wobei sie sich untereinander als Graue Wächter bezeichnen. Graue zauberer sind von Natur aus Wanderer. Während ihrer Reisen, die sie nachts zu unternehmen pflegen, scheinen sie unheilvolle Absichten zu verfolgen. Auch sprechen sie nur selten von ihrem Schaffen, denn sie wissen von dem misstrauen ihrer Kollegen und ziehen es vor, unauffällig zu bleiben. Die Graue Akademie ist ein altes, heruntergekommenes Steingebäude, gelegen in den Hinterhöfen des ärmsten und verufendsten Stadtteil Altorfs. Selbst die Stadtwachen meiden dieses Gebiet und kein erlicher Bürger würde freiwillig diesen Pfhul aus Dieben und Halsabschneidern betreten. Das Gebäude ist nicht gerade Größte und unterscheidet sich in seinem Äuseren nicht im geringsten von den umliegenden Häusern. Graue zauberer kommen und gehen durch unzählige geheime Gänge, die in den umliegenden Gassen verstäckt sind. Es wird vermutet, dass unter dem Gebäude ein Netzwerk aus Tunneln existiert, das sich unter der ganzen Stadt ersträckt. Was genau in diesen verfallenen Gemäuern vorsichgeht kann niemand genau Sagen. 

Der Himmelsorden
Das Zeichen des Himmelsordens ist der Komet der Macht. Die Anhänger des Ordens des Lichts kleiden sich überwiegend in blaue Roben. Aber neben dem komet der macht werden auch gerne andere Himmelsgestierne verwendet zum Beispiel Sterne oder abnehmende Monde. Dadurch erkennen selbst ignorante Menschen deren Ordensmitglieder. Die Himmelszauberer haben dank dem Wind des Azyr die möglichkeit wichtige Ereignisse im Himmer vorherzusehen. Himmelszauberer verbringen viel Zeit damit den Nachthimmel zu beobachten, wo sie die Bewegungen der einzelnen Himmelskörper auf komplexen Tabellen notieren. Sie sind auch meister in der Hersstelung prezieser Teleskopen, Messinstrumente und Astrolabien.
Sie sind dadurch genauestens in der Lage Katastrophen und Gefahren, und oft wehrend Kriegszeiten als Rat des Himmelsordens zu wichtigen Entscheidungen gefragt.
Die Magier dieses ordens sind in der Lage das Schicksal in gewissen grade durch die manipulation der Magischen winde in der Lage Ereignisse herauf zu beschwören oder abzuwenden. Sie können aber auch die Mächte des Himmels nutzen um Mächtige Blitzregen, oder Komete auf die Erde herabregnen zu lassen.
Deshalb sieht die Bevölkerung nicht nur Seher und Wahrsager in ihnen sondern auch voller Respekt Kräfte der Zerstörung. Das Gebäude des Himmelsordens liegt nahe dem zentrum Altdorfs und bleibt durch listige Tarnungszauber vor den Augen neugieriger Gaffer verborgen. Folglich wissen nur wenige, dass sie tagtäglich die Pforten der Akademie durchschreiten, und wenige Karten zeigen das wahre Ausmaß der Akademie, während andere überhaubt nichts von deren Existenz ahnen.
Es mag daher überraschend klingen, dass die Türme des Himmelsordens die höchsten der Stadt sind und sogar die des Tempels des Sigmar und der Adligen übrragen. Insgesammt hat der orden 16 dieser hohen Türme, vier mal vier den 4 ist die ist die zahl des Azyr. Jeder Turm hat eine Glaskuppel durch die der nachthimmel beobachtet werden kann.

Der Amethystenorden 
Dieser Orden Studiert die Lehre des Todes die auch als Nekromantie oder Lehre der Seelen bekannt ist.
Das Symbol dieser lehren ist die Sense. Die Zauberer diese Ordens kleiden sich überwiegend in violette Roben und führen außerdem immer eine Sense mit sich wodurch sie leicht zu erkennen sind. Aber neben der Sense werden auch Symbole der vergänglichkeit benutzt wie zum Beispiel Totenschädel, Knochen, Stundengläser und die dornige Rose welche die Menschen des imperiums häufig an Gräber ihrer Verstorbenen legen oder in ihre Grabsteine Gravieren lassen.
Das Volk von Altdorf scheut diesen Orden sehr und das nicht ohne guten Grund. Trotdem gibt es viele die verbindungen zu Seelenwelt suchen und sich daher an die magier dieses ordens wenden um zum Beispel konntakt zu, zu früh Verstorbenen, der Großen vergangenen libe zu suchen oder von Verstorbenen geheimnisse zu erfahren. Die Zauberer dieses ordens sind in der lage mit der Seelenwelt in kontackt zu treten, und können mit den Verstorbenen reden, denn sie sind Meister im Umgang mit Seelen, gutartigen und anders gesinnten. Man sagt, sie könnten sogar die Toten aus ihren Gräbern auferstehen lassen und ihnen ihren Willen aufzudrängen. So wie der Amethystenorden die Macht besitzt über die Toten so besitzt er auch die Macht, den Tod zu bringen. Sie sollen angeblich die Seelen ihrer feinde setheln oder das leben aus ihnen saugen, so dass nur eine leblose Hülle zurückbleibt. Sie können Todeswinde beschwören, die das Fleisch vertrocknen und zersetzen können oder ihre Feinde in Wolken der Verzweiflung hüllen.
Solche Sprüche können sich freilich nicht mit den albtraumchaften Flüchen der Untoten messen, doch sie sind von ähnlicher Natur. Die Mitglieder des ordens sind für immer mit Ihrem Bund mit der Finsternis gezeichnet.
Kein schein Tageslicht fällt in die düstere Akademie des Amethystenordens, und selbst tief in der nacht geht nur ein schwaches Licht von ihr aus. Ihre schiefen türme bieten ein ausgezeichnetes Versteck für Fledermäuse und ihre keller sind voller Ungeziefer. Das Gebäude der Akademie steht im Friedhof der Altstadt von Altdorf, wo es angeblich spucken soll, seit dem tausende opfer der Roten Pest eilig verscharrt worden sind. In den Hallen liegt der Staub, der vom Wind des Shyish über die Jahrhunderte hinweg hereingetragen wurde, zentimeterdick und verbreitet einen Gestank von Fäulnis und ewiger Verwesung. Obwohl die Bürger Altdorfs von der Lage der Akademie wissen wagt es keiner sie bei ihrer Arbeit zu stören.

Der Feuerorden (auch in W.A.R vertreten)
Das symbol des ordens ist der Schlüssle der Geheimnisse. Sie tragen kräftige Orange oder Rot farbige Roben. Der Schlüssel der Geheimnisse representiert das Enthüllen verborgenen Wissens. Manche Zauberer tragen Schlüssel, um ihren Stand preiszugeben. Als Teil ihrer zeremoniellen Regalien besitzen die Meister der Akademie einen Bund aus mit sieben Schlüssel aus unterschiedlichen Metallen. Andere Symbole der Pyromantie sind die Flammen und eine Brennende Fackel. Die Zauberer haben oft rötliche haut und wildes, rotes Haar, das ihre feurige Natur bezeugt. Pyromanten tragen rote Tätowierungen auf Armen und Gesicht. Man sagt diese verändern und winden sich und bewirken ihre Feuerzauber.
Die Riten der Feuermagier sind die Künste des Feuers. Was ihre Kräfte betrift, beherrschen Feuerzauberer sowohl Magie als auch Feuer, und ihre Sprüche gehören zu den spektakulärsten und eindruckvollsten aller zauberer. Feuerzauberer Kommen besonders häufig in Zeiten von Krieg auf dem Schlachtfeld zum Einsatz. Sie kennen zahllose zauber der Zerstörung und ihre Fähigkeiten im Umgang mit dem Feuer sind auf dem Ganzen Schlachtfeld sichtbar und zeugen von ihrer Macht. Ein Pyromant kann Flammen wie ein Schwert schwingen und Feuerwände in die Reihen der gegner ziehen. Solche Sprüche sind nicht nur auffällig sondern auch destruktiv.
Wenige Menschen suchen die Hilfe eines Feuerzauberers auf wenn sie belanglose Angelegenheiten zu klären haben. Die Kräfte der Pyromanten eignen sich kaum für subtile Aufgaben, denn wo sie ihre Kräftebwalten lassen, folgen Tod und Zerstörung, Was immer auch ihre ursprüngliche Absicht war.
Die Akademie der Feuerzauberer liegt hintereiner Magischen Barriere, die sie für das gemeine Volk Altdorfs unsichtbar macht. Manchmal erscheint sie in der Sommerhitze als schimmernde Sihlouette oder als Fata Morgana, die über der Stadt flimmert. Doch normalerweise sind die Gebäude der Akademie nur als dunkle, zerfurchte Ruine zu erkennen, umgeben voneinem uralten vom Feuer geschwärztem Platz. man geht davon aus, dass esdort vorher ein dichtes Straßennetz gab, bis ein Großbrandweite Teile der Stadt in Asche legte und nur die Akademiein einem Meer aus Ruinenintakt blieb. Danach tarntensie die Feuerzauberer mit ihren Sprüchen, doch selbst dann hielten es die Bewohner für unklug, zu nahe am Zentrum des Feuerordens eine neue Behausung zu errichten. Würden die Tarnzauber gebannt, könnte man von Feuer Überdachte Türme erblicken, die über der Akademie aufragen, nicht so hoch wie die des Himmelsordens aber nicht minder Beeindruckend. Durch die Barriere dringt weder Tageslicht noch Licht der Sterne auf die Türme der Akademie. Stadessen brennen Tag und Nacht gewaltige leuchtfeuer auf den Türmen, die ein gespenstisches Licht auf die Akademie werfen und das verzauberte Reich erhellen.

Der Bernsteinorden
Die zauberer des Ordens studieren die Lehre der Bestie. Das symbol dieser Lehre ist der Pfeil. Die Ordensmitglieder tragen braune Roben. Die Mitglieder dieses letzten und wildesten ordens können leicht durch ihre unziviliesierte Erscheinung erkannt werden. Neben dem Pfeil, dem Zeichen der Jäger und Waldläufer zählen auch Talismane aus Zähnen, Krallen und federn als zeichen des Bernsteinordens.
Viele Zauberer dieses ordens Tragen ein lederbeutelchen mit vielen auserlesenen Kräutern die auch als Glücksbringer oder Nahrung dienen können um ihren Hals. Im gegensatz zu den Anderen orden stamen die Roben des Bernsteinordens direkt aus der natur. IhreErscheinung ähnelt grauhaarigen, wettergegerbten Eremiten, und oft führen sie einen Bogen mit sich. Manchenenen sich Schamanen, andere wiederum Braune zauberer. Die magischen Energien des Guhr sind die der Bestie und der wilden Natur, welche die Menschen eher als Feind betrachten. Guhr ist ein schneidender und scharfer Wind der magie vergleichbar wie der Zahn oder die Klaue einer Bestie. Man sagt , es sei eine unbarmherzige und unmenschliche magie, die sich wenig um die menschen kümmert. Sie sammelt sich in Gestein in den Geister wilder Tiere. Um die Wege des bernsteinordens zu lernen heißt es, man mussseinen geist den rohen und ungezügelten Kräften der Wildnis öffnen. Es ist daher nicht verwunderlich, dass bernsteinzauberer lieber die gesellschaft von wilden Tierern der ihrer mitbürger vorziehen und bei den menschen als einzelgänger betrachtet werden. Sie meiden Siedlungen der Menschen, es sei den es gibt einen wichtigen Grund, für den sie ihre Wälder und Berde verlassen müssen. Mit ihrem zerzausten  und offenem Haar scheinen sie mehr Tier als mensch zu sein und man geht davon aus, dass sie die Gestallt von Tieren annehmen und durch die Augen weitgereister Vögel sehen können.
Mit ihren Kräften können sie allerlei wilde Tiere beherschen. Außerdem besitzen sie die Fähigkeit, furchtbare Angstzustände in den Geistern ihrer feinde auszulösen. Bernsteinzauberer sind meister jener tierischen  Natur, die wir unter der Fassade der kultiviertheit und des ziviliesierten Benehmens verbergen. Sie können auch die Kräfte mächtiger Tiere wie Bären beschwören, die ihre feinde angreifen und sie wie welkes Herbstlaub beiseite fegen. Der bernsteinorden besitzt als einziger in Altdorf keine Akademie und kein gebäude, das ihn reprensentiert. Stattdessen hausen die meister des ordens in Höhlen, die jenseits der Stadt in den nach ihnen benanten Bernsteinhügeln leben. Sie sind von undurchdringlichem Dickicht bewachsen und zum teil felsig, so dass keinerlei landwirtschaftlicher Nutze für das imperuim zu stande kommen würde im falle einer bebauung. Besucher sind in diesen gut versteckten Zufluchtsorten nicht wilkommen. Auch in anderen teilen des imperiums vor allem in dichten Wäldern und höhen gebirgen soll es Höhlen der Bernsteinzauberer geben.

Ich hoffe ihr hattet Spaß beim lesen.


----------



## D132 (1. Juli 2008)

Ich weiß ich weiß man soll nicht spamen aber ich würde nicht gern sehen, dass meine Beschreibung im Threadnirvana verschwindet da ich mir sehr sehr viel Mühe gegeben habe darum hoffe ich, dass Ihr mir verzeihen könnt wenn ich den thread wieder hoch hole.
Start der Erläuterung auf Seite 1. Vortsetzung Seite 2.
Um versändniss bittet D132 und Grüßt natürlich auch alle Leser.


----------



## Rosengarten (2. Juli 2008)

Schön aufgeschrieben D123. Da ich das Armeebuch habe kann ichs immer wieder schnell nachschalgen,aber für alle die nur Warhammer-Online kennen und sich nicht mit dem Tabletop beschäftigen perfekt.


----------



## Horasto (17. August 2008)

Ich find beim Feuermagier ziemlich gut das er sowohl gut focusen kann, heißt das er viel Schaden auf 1 Ziel bringen kann aber auch unmengen Schaden auf viele Zielen bringen kann. Hat sich auf der RPC 08 auch ziemlich geil gespielt, hat übel Schaden rausgehaun, ist aber relativ schnell umgefallen.
Sowie ich jetzt gelesen hab, kann man seinen Feuermagier in 3 verschiedene Richtungen skillen: 1: Pfad der Einäscherung : Skillung für Schaden auf 1 Ziel.
2: Pfad der Opferung : Skillung für Dots
3: Pfad der Feuersbrunst : Skillung für Schaden auf mehrere Zeile.

Weiterhin hab ich gelesen das es dem Feuermagier erlaubt sein soll, durch Verbrennung natürlich, Wunden zu heilen.
>> http://www.war-europe.com/#/careers/?caree...ard&lang=de 
      unter "Zusammenfassung"
kann dazu jmd schon was sagen?


----------



## Recc (18. August 2008)

naja der feuermage is keine klasse für leute die einfach nur "daufbratzen" wollen ... man muss mit ihm wissen wieviel dmg man macht ^^ wenn mans übertreibt kann es sein das man selber schaden bekommt


----------



## Horasto (18. August 2008)

Kannste wohl nen Link posten oder woher haste die Infos?


----------



## myxir21 (21. August 2008)

Feuermagier hat 3 Speccs,

Direct DD
Schaden mit anhaltenden Effekten (DOTS)
AE

Für jeden Cast tankt der Feuerzauberer Verbrennungsenergie auf. Diese erhöht die Critchance für Zauber allerdings erhöht sich auch die Chance das die ganze Energie explodiert und sich der Feuerzauberer selbst Schaden zufügt und die Energie wieder auf 0 zurücksetzt.

Feuerzauberer kann nicht heilen. Nur decursen

Er ist zudem wohl die Klasse welche auf Ordnungsseite mit Abstand am wenigstens aushält.


----------



## White Wolfe (23. August 2008)

Weil ich grade da vorher gelesen habe das man es mit den schaden nicht übertreiben soll.



Spoiler



Es gibt Spezielle Zauber die die chrit schanze erhöhen und nur wenn man es mit denen übertreibt dann explodiert man aber das biss schaden was ma da abbekommt ist es der rede nicht wert. Bis jetzt nur einmal geschaft sich slebst in die luft zu jagen



Und der der einene Feuerzauberer spielt hat sich richtig entschieden...

Wer bei WOW einen Mage naja sagen wir Hexer gespielt hat und sich gedacht hat "muhahahaha verreckt alle". 
Der solte einen Feuerzauberer spielen. 
Den der der einen Feuerzauberer spielt denkt sich nur "BBBOOOOOMMMMMMM!!!!!!! Muahahahaha zerstören!!!!! Hö? Huh wo sind den alle hin? Ah da brennt noch einer... Pfuf jetzt nimmer muahahah"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (28. August 2008)

Also ich hab mich jetzt auch von meinem Schattenkrieger abgewendet und werde meine kleinen Pyromanischen phantasien ausleben ^^

mhh Gegrillter Pilz ;P

wieo heisst der im englishen eigentlich Bright Wizard?  das lässt doch egtl drauf schließen das er mehr kann als ein "Fire Wizard" oder ?

naja  ^^


----------



## Nulpin (29. August 2008)

Recc schrieb:


> naja der feuermage is keine klasse für leute die einfach nur "daufbratzen" wollen ... man muss mit ihm wissen wieviel dmg man macht ^^ wenn mans übertreibt kann es sein das man selber schaden bekommt



Also das gegenstück zur Zauberin der DE die das nur mit Dunklermagie macht...


----------



## Nerimos (29. August 2008)

Nulpin schrieb:


> Also das gegenstück zur Zauberin der DE die das nur mit Dunklermagie macht...



Rüchtüch


----------



## Reliq (31. August 2008)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

Weiss jemand ob es schon irgentwo die Skillbäume der Klassen (vor allem vom Feuerzeuberer)  auf DEUTSCH gibt?


----------



## -Janus- (31. August 2008)

nein soweit ich weiß gibts die noch nicht auf deutsch, jedoch sind die skillbäume ja nicht so komplex (und groß) das man normal mit dem bissel englisch fertig werden könnte (auch mit wenig englischkentnissen und nem Wörterbuch )

also....^^

--> http://www.wardb.com/career.aspx?id=11#0:0:0:0:0:0:25

--> http://dict.leo.org/ende?lang=de&lp=ende


----------



## Donmarcello (31. August 2008)

Danke für den Link  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Alle drei Wege haben etwas für sich...
Auch wenn der Pfad der Einäschung angeblich im Schaden hinterherhinkt, so reizt mich die Moral 4 Fähigkeit "The Burning head" sehr. Hoffe, dass sie entsprechend eindrucksvoll animiert ist. Wäre mein persönlicher Moralbonus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reliq (1. September 2008)

Danke für die infos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was mich noch interessieren würde ist, welchen der 3 Pfade denkt ihr wird am meisten beim Feuerzaubi gewählt, weil der Direkt DD Pfad soll ja nicht so eindrucksvoll vom DMG output gegenüber dem Zauberer sein.

Wär interessant mal zu hören für welchen Pfad ihr euch so entschieden habt.

Gruss Reli


----------



## Sankero (9. September 2008)

Und wie baut man diese angesammelte Verbrennungsenergie wieder ab? Aufhören zu casten und warten oder...? Ich kann´s leider nicht selber testen da ich keine beta spiele.


----------



## Eastwood (9. September 2008)

Es gibt eine spezielle Fertigkeit (frag mich jetzt nciht nach dem Namen), mit der Du diese "Combustion" abbaust. Es handelt sich dabei um einen Schadenszauber, der umso stärker ausfällt, je mehr "Combustion / Verbrennung" Du anhäufst.

Je mehr Du anhäufst, desto größer wird aber auch die Chance, daß es Dir - auf gut Deutsch - Deinen eigenen Schadenszauber in die Fresse haut ;-)


----------



## Sankero (9. September 2008)

Hört sich alles sehr spannend an. Grillen mit Verstand  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DasIstGeil (10. September 2008)

mal ne frage ´wenn wer von euch beta zocken kann könnte er mir dann mal sagen wie viel dmg der feuermage so macht (bitte mit lvl angabe)
danke schon mal in voraus


----------



## Derigon (10. September 2008)

du kannst mit nem bisschen Crit-glück normale Gegner auf gleichem LvL ohne Probleme 2- bzw. 1-hitten


----------



## Katzendruide (10. September 2008)

Hmm....man kann recht wenig skillen aber es gibt ja noch Moral und so ob sich das wohl ausgleicht.Und auch wenn nicht die gegner werden brennen.Burn Burn Burn the Greenskin Burn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xD


----------



## -Janus- (10. September 2008)

also ich hab meinen jetzt bis auf Stufe 8 gezoggt und muss sagen der dmg im pve sowie im pvp is so absolut okay, soll heißen auf nen Gegner reichen 2 Dots nen Feuerball un nen Versengen aus, tanks halten bissel mehr aus logo, aber sonst is der dmg ganz okay^^.......nur was mir unangenehm aufgefallen ist....das man gegen Nahkampf DDs wenig Chancen hat is ja logisch...aber gegen tanks hab ich auch so meine Probleme....(ich denk das könnte sich aber mit diesem Root-Spell auf lvl 10 (Firecage oder so) erledigen, war ja in wow beim Magier auch so, ohen Frostnove war kacke)

Wenn jemand konkrete Fragen hat einfach fragen ;-)


----------



## Alsi (11. September 2008)

Also ich sehe schon den ersten Nerf beim Wizz wir waren gestern mit ner kompletten Grp in einem Szenario 2 Heiler 2 wizz 2 Tanks und ich sage mal so 2 Wizz stufe 10 & 8 mit Ihrem AE ist einfach heftig wenn die zusammen stehen.


----------



## -Janus- (12. September 2008)

also dazu muss ich sagen.....2 Heiler 2 Tanks un 2 Feuermagier...wenn die richtig zusammen spielen...dann ist das genau richtig das die alles wegbashen.....ohne so ein Team kannste das eh knicken mit dem dicken aoe....man siehts im offenen rvr auf seiten des imperiums....dem Imperium fehlen da einfach Tanks, d.h. man wird andauernd von den Chaos spieler mit Leichtigkeit wieder zurück gedrängt da keine Frontlinie entsteht da fast nur stoffis da rumlaufen (also auf der Imperiumsseite)


----------



## Wuzaer (6. November 2008)

Sup,

immer wieder lustig " sie werden BW nerfen" 
1. sorc macht krasseren single target dmg als BW aber da whined keiner xD
2. killen sich die beiden klassen SELBST SEHR EFFEKTIV (caps inc), ergo müssen sie mehr schaden machen als andere.
3.wenn eine HK oder ein mr.marauder mir am arsch hängt geh ich so schnell die radischen von unten betrachten das manchmal schon der zerg-lagg reicht damit es zu spät zum reagieren is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


4.denkt ma nach wenn ihr nen range walten lasst...was wird wird er denn wohl machen ? rischtig dämäge, um es noch deutlicher zu machen wenn ihr die HK in euren reihen in ruhe lasst was wird sie wohl tun ? rischtig dämäge - ergo es liegt immer am gegnerischen team und wenn die lieber tanks kloppen, dann is das deren prob =D

Alles im allen is der BW kay..dachte ich auch schon als ich noch destro war ( ne HK =P )

und @Reliq

nimm den 2en tree, den dot-tree 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz,
Wuzaer


----------



## Skullzigg (18. November 2008)

Barret schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> naja da es halt keine Thread bisher zum Feuermage gibt mach ich ma einen auf...
> 
> ...



Also mir gefallen am meisten die dots, ich mag es einfach die auf jeden gegner zu spellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sonst mag ich es das der bright wizard auch noch ein bisschen herausfordernd ist , weil wenn man nicht aufpasst sich selbst in die Luft jagd .


----------



## Aikjarto (25. November 2008)

heyhey zusammen,
da das ein Thread zum Feuermagier(Brightwizard/BW) ist möchte ich doch mal,da ich selbst einen spiele,meine Erfahrungen der letzten Tage im T3-Szenarien Gebiet preisgeben.
Zur Info und das ist sicherlich ein großer Vorteil den anderen gegenüber, aber so wird es letztelich auch im Endgame ablaufen, bin ich mit einer Gruppe bestehend aus einem Runenpriester und einem Schwertmeister unterwegs.
Eines kann ich euch jetzt schon sagen...wir gewinnen jedes Szenario in das wir hineinstapfen, sei es schon angefangen und die Ordnung im Rückstand oder die Ordnung in Unterzahl, die letzten Tage in den Szenarion haben mir gezeigt das Teamplay wahrlich das Fundament zum Sieg ist und mehr als nur einen Vorteil bietet.
Sicherlich das wird sich noch ändern da auch das Chaos schon bald Stammgruppen bildet etc., aber was ich euch ja eigentlich mitteilen will sind die Eindrücke die ich mit dem Feuerzauberer machen durfte, der sich mit Stufe 30 und einer "Stammgruppe" quasi schon im Endgame bzw in seiner letztlichen und endgültigen Rolle befand.
Sobald wir Eintreten zieht das Chaos die Schwänze ein...der Tank rusht vor in die Menge
 und ich: Push mich schnell auf meine ca. 70-80 Verbrennung (zb. schon zuvor mit der Ferunova?/+20 Verbrennung) und setze meine Schilde auf 100% 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


              dann folgt das Zudoten jeglicher Klassen , zuallerst die Nahkämpfer die ihren Rush nach vorne dann doch wieder etwas verzögern und dann folglich auch auf die Heiler.
             Ich selbst sehe das größte Problem erstmal in den Dmgdealern, nicht in den Heiler und auch nicht in den Tanks.
             Auf 100Verbrennung schafft es kaum ein Heiler, gegen den Schaden des BW, seine DmgDealer am Leben zu halten (Vorallem nicht wenn man wie ich " Austrocknende Hitze" im
             Verzehren- Baum geskillt hat;sind bei mir 1k ticks alle 2 Sekunden dazu noch die Dots)
             Das Wichtigste ist aber man muss jeden mit seinem Dmg stören , beschäftigen ,ihm Angst einjagen und zurücktreiben.
             Dabei spielt die Bewegung auch eine wichtige Rolle, auch bei starker Rückendeckung darf man als BW wirklich nicht denken "Ach, etzte will ich auch mal kuschln!" und prescht durch die
             Menge; nein, man muss leider doch einsam im Hintergrund bleiben.
             Flucht, Angriff und ein weitreichender Blick auf, für den gegnerischen Durchbruch, notwendige Klassen, sind wichtige Punkte die man als Feuermagier beherrschen sollte.
             Ist wirklich wahnsinn was man mit so ner kleinen "Stammgruppe" bewegen kann und was das Teamplay bei WAR für Wirkungen hat...
             okey...

             Just my 2 coins...

             Liebe Grüße Aryones,Averland
             Ps: Falls das so rüberkommt(ich merk es gerade an ein paar Sätzen), ich will auf keinen Fall angeben oder anderes.Das war nur ein Erfahrungsbericht mit meinem 28-30er BW in
             meiner 3-er Gruppe, und mein eigenes Spielverhalten mit meiner eigenen Einstellung und Meinung.Thx.


----------



## pbODW (27. November 2008)

Und da hat er recht. Mit einem eingespielten Team, seien es nur zwo oder drei Leute kann man das Steuer fast immer herumreissen. Ich spiele hautpsächlich auf der Destro-Seite und in meiner kleinen Gildenstammgruppe ist kein imperialer Feuerzauberer oder Elfen-Erzmagier vor uns sicher. Laut Wälzer hab ich gestern meinen 154en Feuerzauberer platzen lassen. Auf Ordnungsseite spiele ich übrigens einen Feuerzauberer, da ich sein Potential auf feindlicher Seite erkannt habe und im T4 sind seine DOTs einfach mörderisch aber mit einem JdK, der weiß was Frontheilung bedeutet, Effekte schnell anullieren und auch noch stunnen kann, ist der mit einem Barbaren an der Seite genau das Richtige, um den Ordnungs- Stoffträgern einzuheizen. Umgedreht muss der Feuerzauberer mit Heilsupport versuchen alles mit seinen Skills totzudotten oder wenn der Zwerg schön zusammensteht auch mal Flammenschläge zu verteilen. Ach ja und immer ein Auge darauf haben, dass gegnerische Melees nicht über die Flanke kommen und guten Tag sagen.
Das setzt wie immer ein gutes Gruppenspiel voraus aber dann entfaltet War sein ganz spielerisches Potential.


----------

